# My best friend to be yours...



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Well guys, this is very difficult for me to do, but unfortunately I am out of options here. I have a Chocolate Lab named Bree. She is about 6 years old and an absolute sweetheart. She is a waterdog to the core, and is a fantastic hunter. She uses her nose extremely well, loves to retrieve and has been an absolute joy in our home. I've logged hundreds of hours with her working on obedience and training, and translating that in the field. Which is why it pains me so much to have to say goodbye.

We welcomed a new addition to our home, a little boy, he's approaching a year old and has developed an intense love for our dog. So much so that he will not leave her be, ever...despite our best efforts to teach him otherwise, which absolutely sucks because our little man is very allergic to her. We've been gating Bree in our mudroom for some time now in order to keep them separated somewhat, but it breaks my heart to do that to her. Add to all of this, that we've now moved to a new home without a fence, and a very busy road next to us during the school year. Due to city laws if we put a fence up around our whole yard we lose a 1/4 of our backyard. Makes for a not too bright future for our dog, and I don't want that. She'll be confined to the home when she's not with me hunting, which means she will be confined to the mudroom. This isn't the life I had intended for her when we bred her Mom and Dad...

So, after discussion with the family we have decided she would be happier in another home, where she can run in the yard without danger, and lounge with a family without being separated. So we're giving her away. She is a pure bread lab female. She is not fixed, and has never had pups. I have wanted to give her that experience, but it seems like whenever she is ready, we are not. She has papers, awesome papers actually that I will give the family who takes her.

Please let me know if you are interested. The best way to reach me is to email me directly at [email protected] please only inquire if you're ready to love her and provide her with a hunting lifestyle. She'll love you right back.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Please, Please contact me! I have been thinking of adding another lab to my home. My yellow lab was a rescue dog, and she is learning lots with grouse and rabbits. She is now 6 and I want to add another girl in my home. I have kennel, fenced back yard and crate to train, and my dogs go with me everywhere when I camp. My dogs ARE my best friends! My dogs sleep with me, on the floor, or bed.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Exact same happened to me a while back--bought a started lab and found out our son was allergic. I tried to keep the dog and get rid of the kid, but it didn't work out.  

There is hope. He is not nearly as reactive now that he is older, though I am still trying to find a good "non-shedding" hunting dog. 

Good luck finding a home.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

AF CYN said:


> I am still trying to find a good "non-shedding" hunting dog.


Pudelpointer...nothing is completely shed free...but my PP is as close as I think your gonna get.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

...wirehaired pointing griffon or pudelpointer are the closest thing you can get to non-shedding in a hunting dog. Just a FWIW for anyone who reads this and wonders about that kind of thing.


----------

